# Canada’s Forgotten Warriors



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2017)

Seems that throughout our history, we have had numerous occasions to accidentally, or conveniently, overlook and forget significant events of our military history.  Here is one example, one that many often ridicule as being the "Beer and Bratwurst" warriors or some other such derogatory, in some cases familiar, term:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

From the Globe and Mail.  11 Nov 2015




> Canada’s forgotten Cold Warriors
> PAUL MANSON
> 
> Special to The Globe and Mail
> ...



More on LINK, including links in published text to other information.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Chispa (15 Jun 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Seems that throughout our history, we have had numerous occasions to accidentally, or conveniently, overlook and forget significant events of our military history.
> 
> Lest we forget.




Mr. Wallace, from what is posted...ici...although on Cold War, no mention of Canada's first O.S. contribution during SSAW, etc. Their sacrifice constantly "skirted" a forgotten footnote in Canadian history, for the exception, IMO, of ca 4% of Canadians that are aware of this event in "Canada at War" accounts.

Just my thoughts....'Je me souviens'.


C.U.


.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Jun 2017)

Chispa,

Thank you for that. Twenty years ago a number of us were able to get the centenary recognized and even to get our official fatal casualty count upgraded to just under 300. It took a lot of work and it was frustrating. 

We (not the same we) still have not been able to get the last Canadians who died on Canadian soil battling foreign invaders recognized.


----------



## FSTO (16 Jun 2017)

During the Veterans Week Speaking tour last year, I made a point of mentioning to my audience the contributions and sacrifices of the CAF during the Cold War. To a person, nobody had any idea of what we were doing during those years.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2017)

Chispa 

The title of this Thread is "Canada's Forgotten Warriors".  I posted an article on the Cold War Warriors as ONE such example, to start off
 the thread.  It is NOT the only one.  If you have other examples to post; please feel free to post them


----------



## Chispa (16 Jun 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Chispa
> 
> The title of this Thread is "Canada's Forgotten Warriors".  I posted an article on the Cold War Warriors as ONE such example, to start off
> the thread.  It is NOT the only one.  If you have other examples to post; please feel free to post them



Hi, slightly confused...yes I'm aware of the title as your intentions...commenting, Globe, they mention F & SWW...SSAW omitted from the narrative.

I'm in full agreement with your comment..."Seems that throughout our history, we have had numerous occasions to accidentally, or conveniently, overlook and forget significant events of our military history." 

There are many factors, in Canada, that influence why our veterans are forgotten, which includes our civil and military history, aka, DHH, & DHH 2.
Take the environmental, influential, psychological factors. One is the influence of popular media, I wonder what's the % today, some years ago 90% were clueless on Canada at War History, although surprisingly that same number could answer questions concerning USA WWI & II, Korea and Nam, etc.

Read this from the Ottawa Citizen in 2008....https://www.pressreader.com/canada/ottawa-citizen/20081017/281629596094952 

We Canadians should take example from USA, on Military history and remembrance, etc.....


Canada's Forgotten Warriors.....

*The Canadian “Army Nursing Sister’s” in the Second South Africana’ War, 1899-1902.*

Canada’s contribution to the “Second South African War,” (know by many other names) is a forgotten footnote in Canadian Historical accounts, owing to the stigma surrounding the war. Their endeavours to persevere swept under the rug, as the lumps are hidden under a sofa in the lounge room, between the Senate and House of Commons in the Parliament Buildings. The Second Anglo Boer War 110th anniversary in commemoration of service and sacrifice was “skirted,” while big wigs at veteran’s affaires Canada stated “a somewhat sensitive war.” In the mergance of war, imagrents, Canadien aka French, and English were against this Imperial conflict, on the other side of the world. Sir Wilfrid Laurier dragged his heels, as Robert L. Borden Minister of Militia and Defence argued with other cabinet members, MPs, against setting a president of Imperial overseas service every time Britannia demanded. Owing to British pressure, Canada indebted to Briton, Imperial war mongering by profiteers, MPs with agendas, Yellow journalism played out in the press columns. This prompted, circa 7,000 individuals too enlist for military and civilian Imperial overseas service. They were misinformed on the veracity, without control over the aftermath that unfold post war, when Canada’s contribution was over, with all military contingents back home, and shouldn’t be held accountable.

Je me souviens.

C.U.

.


----------



## Chispa (16 Jun 2017)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Chispa,
> 
> Thank you for that. Twenty years ago a number of us were able to get the centenary recognized and even to get our official fatal casualty count upgraded to just under 300. It took a lot of work and it was frustrating.
> 
> We (not the same we) still have not been able to get the last Canadians who died on Canadian soil battling foreign invaders recognized.



SSAW is always my pleasure...frustrating and then some.

I have some questions????

Now concerning a forgotten warrior...RCFA E Battery Major G. Hunter Ogilvie, you have a photo of him?
Was E Battery the only ones wearing a feather on their Hats?



*Canada’s forgotten battle in Yugoslavia https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnoZ0lo2YOc*


C.U.


----------

